# How will adoption turn out for us?



## hawk26

Today is a milestone as we are posting our forms back to ss so I thought I would start a diary to keep track of things. Having read others, I think it will help me through the process and probably be a good read by the end or more likely just the ramblings of a crazy lady!

We have been ttc for 3 years but found out pretty quickly that DH had azoospermia. He was then diagnosed with Klinefelters syndrome so it has been a toughost time. We leapt into tx but it didn't work and any child would not have been genetically DH's anyway so adoption makes sense for us. Many people wonder why I don't want to keep trying but I have weighed everything up and think that us being 'even' parents is more important. Yes I will always wish I ciukd have been pregnant but giving birth to a child is not the same as giving birth to DH's child. Also he has his condition to deal with so I can't be selfish. Hmmm that was all a bit self indulgent but I thought I would explain where we are at and why we have decided to adopt. 

Sooo after initial enquiries we attended an info evening in Dec 2011 and then an info day on 1st Feb 2012.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi hawk26

Just wanted to stop by and wish you luck with your journey we're just starting out too. 

  
Emma x


----------



## flickJ

Hi Hawk26, good luck on your journey   

Your story is similar to mine and it struck a chord. I am the one with the genetic condition and so I completely understand when you say about giving birth to DH child rather than any other way.  It sounds as though you will make great parents and I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## KJB1978

Wishing you all loads of luck as you start out on your journeys xx


----------



## hawk26

This certainly is a slow process! I called the adoption agency on Tuesday as it had been 6 weeks(!) to check if they had received the paperwork. Luckily they had, and we have been assigned a social worker but she is on holiday. She is going to get in touch with a date to do a home visit. Good news at last. I had been fine with waiting for a while, having given myself a few things to focus on but I was getting a bit anxious as time went on. There was of course no apology for the length of time we had to wait but I guess I am going to have to get used to that. So now I will focus on getting the house in as good a state as possible. I even painted the bannister the other day! 
I am surprised that I don't feel more excited about getting through to the next stage but I suppose I am realistic enough about how far there is still to go. We have decided to try and save as much money as possible in the meantime. So now, we just wait..................................


----------



## flickJ

It's good news that you have been accepted and assigned a SW, even if they did not let you know it was happening   I would have thought she would have let you know, but at least it has been moving positively and as you say we have to get used to the waiting.

Good luck with your journey


----------



## Little Miss Giggles

Just wanted to say hi. Your point about wanting to feel like equal parents really rings true with me as my DH also has Azoo and like you as much as I would love to be pregnant etc if it wasn't DHs it just wouldn't be the same.

We are at a similar point, having expressed interest with a couple of LA's and a VA. I ended up ringing one of  the LAs in the end at hadn't heard anything and lo and behold we'd been assigned a SW who hadn't got round to ringing us   I think this is just the beginning of having to remind them we exhist, but I'm up for that   

Wishing you lots of luck with your journey

xx


----------



## [Katie]

Hi. Just wondered how everyone who posted on this thread is doing. Our girls have been with us now for nearly 3.5years and adoption was the best thing we did. The girls are doing great. Hate doing letter box contact but it is what we agreed. 
How is everyone?


----------

